# PCT after bailing on a first cycle



## LA1856 (Aug 28, 2012)

So after doing 500mg of test cyp last week, I decided I want to hold off and wait for a few months due to personal reasons (Hitting that for one week was retarded, I know). Do I need to hit pct for such a small dosage if thats all I've done? My buddy told me that since it was just a week, I would be fine.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 28, 2012)

IMO at least do some clomid for like a week and pay attention to your libido specially. If something gets out of control go get bloods done inmediatly.


----------



## LA1856 (Aug 28, 2012)

k will do. if i were to not hit any pct, is there a high chance something will get fucked up? ive heard worst case scenario it may take a week or two for everything to get back to normal.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes what pik said. That one week will technically be 3 weeks depending on levels of your test. So ya maybe a week or two of Clomid wouldn't hurt. The human body eventually recovers but seems make it faster to minimize losses. So just run a week or two of Clomid just to be sure. Won't do anything but make the nuts fuller.


----------



## LA1856 (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks for the advice guys. anyone know if mp is g2g on their stuff as far as AI and pct are concerned? i tried their clen and thought it was dece, although my body just works better with ECA


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I've had great success with Aromasin, Clomid, nolva, and caber.


----------



## LA1856 (Aug 28, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well I've had great success with Aromasin, Clomid, nolva, and caber.



from mp research?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mp's g2g bro. Just like everyone else said, wait 2 weeks and run a week or 2 of clomid.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 28, 2012)

Out of curiosity... what happened in one week?


----------



## LA1856 (Aug 29, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Out of curiosity... what happened in one week?



to be honest, not much at all. possibly a little mood enhancement, but didn't notice and strength gains or body comp. differences to speak of. recovery might have been a little better.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

LA1856 said:


> to be honest, not much at all. possibly a little mood enhancement, but didn't notice and strength gains or body comp. differences to speak of. recovery might have been a little better.



I think he means what made u quit the cycle


----------



## LA1856 (Sep 5, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I think he means what made u quit the cycle



i decided im not ready to gain weight right now. i want to wait for a month or two until it gets a little colder.

one a side note, just got my aromasin and clomid from extreme pep. the aromasin is water consistency, but the clomiphene is like a glue consistency and is hard to grab with the dropper. is this normal?


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 5, 2012)

yes its normal with EP clomid bro


----------



## LA1856 (Sep 5, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> yes its normal with EP clomid bro



how do you get the clomid out of the bottle? and do you mix it with water or anything to make it go down easier?


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 5, 2012)

LA1856 said:


> how do you get the clomid out of the bottle? and do you mix it with water or anything to make it go down easier?



shake it well mines is not as bad as you said but shake it and if don`t get better email them bro.


----------



## LA1856 (Sep 5, 2012)

k thanks i shook it and it was better. do you just drop it in your mouth and deal with the shitty taste? 

its been about 2 weeks since i last hit the test. and if i want to be on the safe side, how much clomid and aromasin should i run for the next week (or 2?) just to make sure my 1 week retarded decision to hit 500mg of test cyp wont cause me any issues, boobies or nuts.


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 5, 2012)

Do it like this

Clomid 50mgs ED
Aro 12.5mgs EOD then to be on the safe path get bloods in after 2 weeks.


----------



## LA1856 (Sep 6, 2012)

so tuesday night was my first pct. i took clomid 50mg and aro 12.5mg. My two pin sites from about two weeks ago got all red and flushed. Previously, my first pin site did something similar right after injection, and went away in 2-3 days, my second pin site never did this. Now both are flushed and red and im wondering if this is normal, not normal, something i need to worry about, something that will clear up in a day or two, etc? not having a freakout, but wasnt expecting this.


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 6, 2012)

LA1856 said:


> so tuesday night was my first pct. i took clomid 50mg and aro 12.5mg. My two pin sites from about two weeks ago got all red and flushed. Previously, my first pin site did something similar right after injection, and went away in 2-3 days, my second pin site never did this. Now both are flushed and red and im wondering if this is normal, not normal, something i need to worry about, something that will clear up in a day or two, etc? not having a freakout, but wasnt expecting this.



That doesn't sound all that normal, but nothing to get too worried about. Give it a few days, if they get worse and start to be hot and painful to touch the area around it you might have a problem. Most likely it'll go away.


----------



## LA1856 (Sep 7, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> That doesn't sound all that normal, but nothing to get too worried about. Give it a few days, if they get worse and start to be hot and painful to touch the area around it you might have a problem. Most likely it'll go away.



Thanks Curiosity. It seems like it may be slightly better today, but its still there. Im gonna give it a week or so before I go and try to talk with a physician. I know that this reaction is sometimes normal, and the half life of test cyp means its still in my body, i just found it odd that either the clomid or the aromasin caused it to flare up again and itch.


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 7, 2012)

That after 2 weeks?? not normal brotha pay close attention to it and if not getting better go see a Dr...


----------

